# Vergeltungswaffen



## Hobilar (Nov 12, 2007)

On the 23rd of June 1944 a Spitfire pilot tried a new and rash method of dealing with a V-1. He flew alongside the missile and according to the official RAF history 'threw the flying bomb on its back by tipping it with his wing so that it fell out of control'. News soon spread and every hotshot pilot was soon keen to have a go. One Polish pilot of No.316 squadron successfully flipped the wing of a V-1, only to watch in horror as it rolled back and snapped the end off his own light alloy wing. He made a hasty but safe landing.


----------



## Civettone (Nov 25, 2007)

It may have seemed so but the pilots didn't touch the wings of these flying bombs. They had to hold their wings underneath the wings of the bomb which would disrupt air flow of the V1 making it lose control and crash prematurely.

Kris


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Am I thinking right that this messed up the gyroscope?


----------

